# TFV8 RBA



## Marius1988 (17/8/16)

Hi guys I wanna start using the RBA on the smok TFV8 and wanted to find out what gauge Clapton you would recommend been looking on the internet but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Karel (17/8/16)

Hey Marius

I love Clapton Kanthal coils. I would stick to the 26/32 guage. But I would also have a look at LTQ's products like their hive or alien wire.


----------



## MunG (17/8/16)

Hi OP,

I have been using Alien Clapton @ 3mm ID with 32Ga twisted on 0.8flat
You can also use 26X2 with 32Ga wrap, 3mm ID those are quite hefty, almost like the ones you get with.
You have plenty room in that beast to play with, I am still yet to play around with some more builds.
So far the fused claptons with the 26X2 core works really well.


----------



## Nightwalker (19/8/16)

Pls post a pic of the rba deck


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/8/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (19/8/16)

That is a serious RBA deck! Very nice for a commercial coil tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (19/8/16)

I can't wait till have my TFv8, hopefully in the next 2 weeks as it's at customs. That build deck looks like I can fit some macros staged coils in there


----------



## zadiac (5/10/16)

Hi @Marius1988 

Have you started using the RBA deck yet? Is it working fine? Mine doesn't seem to be working. Doesn't make contact.


----------



## Nightwalker (5/10/16)

zadiac said:


> Hi @Marius1988
> 
> Have you started using the RBA deck yet? Is it working fine? Mine doesn't seem to be working. Doesn't make contact.


I can say that this rba section works amazingly well. 
Looks like you have a faulty section. Get a new one.


----------



## zadiac (5/10/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I can say that this rba section works amazingly well.
> Looks like you have a faulty section. Get a new one.



Where did you buy yours from?


----------



## Nightwalker (19/10/16)

zadiac said:


> Where did you buy yours from?


Came in the box


----------



## Renoster (19/10/16)

My RBA works 100 and im a beginner builder, extremely easy to build on, still playing around though, good clouds!


----------



## PsyCLown (19/10/16)

Are you all using the normal RBA?

Has anyone tried the RBA-16? It has goon style clamps.


----------



## zadiac (19/10/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Came in the box



I actually meant the whole atomizer, not just the RBA. I know it comes in the box.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (22/10/16)

Where can I get another rba section from.


----------



## Renoster (22/10/16)

@zadiac take your rba out so that jou only have tde deck then unscrew the bottom very slightly, i had the same problem today and after almost an hour of struggles realized i screwed the bottom part of the deck in to tight... now its working 100


----------



## zadiac (23/10/16)

Renoster said:


> @zadiac take your rba out so that jou only have tde deck then unscrew the bottom very slightly, i had the same problem today and after almost an hour of struggles realized i screwed the bottom part of the deck in to tight... now its working 100



When I did that, the posts became loose. I solved my problem long ago already by inserting an oring between the bottom part and then insulator. It's working now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (23/10/16)

zadiac said:


> When I did that, the posts became loose. I solved my problem long ago already by inserting an oring between the bottom part and then insulator. It's working now.


Pls show a pic


----------



## Dubz (23/10/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Where can I get another rba section from.


http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=673&search=tfv8

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (23/10/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Pls show a pic



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tfv8-rba-deck.t29447/#post-444656

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

